# Retraction



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

My next-door-neighbour, Balmy Albert, stormed intp this newspaper office waving last week's paper and demanding to see "whoever wrote the obiturary column." When he referred to a young reporter, he stormed: "You can see I am very much alive, and you've put me inthe obituary column! I demand a retraction." Replied the reporter: I never retract a story. But I tell you what I'll do. I'll put you in the births colmn and give you a fresh start."


----------



## 95492 (Jun 20, 2005)

Ah, now when I was a young reporter my editor - who would hold on to stories for weeks on end - would make me ring up and check that the Golden Wedding couples we had interviewed earlier were still alive before he published their story. Can you imagine: Hello Mrs Jones, remember me? And how is Mr Jones?... 
I never actually got a 'dead one' but did do a story about a very rude mynah bird in a barber shop who had popped his poor little clogs before the story went in.
I can't believe the story you posted was true. And if it was, I hope it wasn't one of our juniors.
Helen.


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Helen, I don't know if the story is true, I doubt it. We do live in the same neck of the woods so to speak, so who knows?  

Babs


----------

